# kde4.4.1 dolphin stürzt recht oft ab

## flammenflitzer

Davon abgesehen das m.E. kde 4.4.1 auch ohne nepomuk oder strigi recht zäh laüft, stürzt dolphin recht oft ab.

```
Application: Dolphin (dolphin), signal: Aborted

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File 

"/usr/share/gdb/auto-load/usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0.2200.4-gdb.py", 

line 9, in <module>

    from gobject import register

  File "/usr/share/glib-2.0/gdb/gobject.py", line 3, in <module>

    import gdb.backtrace

ImportError: No module named backtrace

[Current thread is 1 (Thread 0x7fdd84089740 (LWP 8905))]

Thread 2 (Thread 0x7fdd718dd910 (LWP 20637)):

#0  0x00007fdd80ab13fd in pthread_cond_timedwait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () 

from /lib64/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007fdd706f3a32 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libxine.so.1

#2  0x00007fdd80aad287 in start_thread () from 

/lib64/libpthread.so.0

#3  0x00007fdd7eeeb8cd in clone () from /lib64/libc.so.6

#4  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 1 (Thread 0x7fdd84089740 (LWP 8905)):

[KCrash Handler]

#5  0x00007fdd7ee4d315 in raise () from /lib64/libc.so.6

#6  0x00007fdd7ee4e811 in abort () from /lib64/libc.so.6

#7  0x00007fdd80d31275 in qt_message_output(QtMsgType, char 

const*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#8  0x00007fdd80d313d6 in ?? () from 

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#9  0x00007fdd80d31561 in qFatal(char const*, ...) () from 

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#10 0x00007fdd709619fe in ?? () from 

/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/phonon_backend/phonon_xine.so

#11 0x00007fdd7096200b in qt_plugin_instance () from 

/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/phonon_backend/phonon_xine.so

#12 0x00007fdd70ed346a in ?? () from 

/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/phonon_platform/kde.so

#13 0x00007fdd70ed44fd in ?? () from 

/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/phonon_platform/kde.so

#14 0x00007fdd83195f12 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libphonon.so.4

#15 0x00007fdd83196d8b in Phonon::Factory::backend(bool) () from 

/usr/lib64/libphonon.so.4

#16 0x00007fdd8318e7ec in 

Phonon::BackendCapabilities::isMimeTypeAvailable(QString const&) 

() from /usr/lib64/libphonon.so.4

#17 0x000000000043d076 in _start ()
```

----------

## franzf

Schaut nach nem Problem mit phonon aus...

Kannst du mal etwas genauer schreiben, was du in dem Moment getan hast?

Evtl. auch mal die phonon-Sachen neu bauen (media-sound/phonon und kde-base/phonon-kde).

Welche Version von phonon verwendest du?

Gibt es schon nen report auf bugs.kde.org

----------

## flammenflitzer

Stürzt ab beim Kopieren von Audio Dateien.

media-sound/phonon-4.4.0 USE="alsa (-aqua) -debug gstreamer pulseaudio xcb xine"

kde-base/phonon-kde-4.4.1 USE="alsa (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) xine"

----------

## Klaus Meier

KDE 4.4 hat ein Speicherleck im kio_thumbnailer, der das System platt macht. Hat nichts mit Strigi zu.

Gib mal mplayerthumbsconfig ein und stell das Backend von Phonon auf Mplayer um, dann geht das alles viel schneller.

Ansonsten, bei 4.4 ist mir der Dolphin auch recht häufig abgeschmiert, seit 4.4.1 läuft er stabil.

----------

## mrsteven

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #9  0x00007fdd80d31561 in qFatal(char const*, ...) () from
> 
> ...

 

qFatal gibt normalerweise auch eine Fehlermeldung auf der Standardfehlerausgabe aus. Findest du da was passendes in deiner ~/.xsession-errors? Oder wenn du Dolphin aus der Shell startest?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> KDE 4.4 hat ein Speicherleck im kio_thumbnailer, der das System platt macht. Hat nichts mit Strigi zu.
> 
> Gib mal mplayerthumbsconfig ein und stell das Backend von Phonon auf Mplayer um, dann geht das alles viel schneller.
> 
> Ansonsten, bei 4.4 ist mir der Dolphin auch recht häufig abgeschmiert, seit 4.4.1 läuft er stabil.

 

gut zu wissen, dass es daran liegt bzw. liegen kann

Danke !

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe media-sound/phonon-4.4.0  USE="alsa gstreamer pulseaudio xcb xine" . Sollte man vielleicht etwas davon weglassen? gstreamer und pulseaudio ?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Ich habe media-sound/phonon-4.4.0  USE="alsa gstreamer pulseaudio xcb xine" . Sollte man vielleicht etwas davon weglassen? gstreamer und pulseaudio ?

 pulseaudio ist nur nötig, wenn das ganze über das Netz gehen soll. Ansonsten bringt es nur Ärger und Stress. Bei Ubuntu 9.10, was ja pulseaudio nutzt, knallt es bei mir regelmäßig aus den Lautsprechern, dass man Angst hat, die Membranen fliegen weg. Bei Fedora macht es auch viel Ärger.

Also, wenn du den Sound nur auf deinem Rechner haben willst, weg mit Pulseaudio.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *flammenflitzer wrote:*   Ich habe media-sound/phonon-4.4.0  USE="alsa gstreamer pulseaudio xcb xine" . Sollte man vielleicht etwas davon weglassen? gstreamer und pulseaudio ? pulseaudio ist nur nötig, wenn das ganze über das Netz gehen soll. Ansonsten bringt es nur Ärger und Stress. Bei Ubuntu 9.10, was ja pulseaudio nutzt, knallt es bei mir regelmäßig aus den Lautsprechern, dass man Angst hat, die Membranen fliegen weg. Bei Fedora macht es auch viel Ärger.
> 
> Also, wenn du den Sound nur auf deinem Rechner haben willst, weg mit Pulseaudio.

 

meiner Meinung nach ist das Hauptfeature: pulseaudio ermöglicht es mehreren Audioquellen gleichzeitig Zugriff auf die (virtuelle) Hardware, "Pulseaudio over network" dürfte wohl auf Desktops eher eine geringere Rolle spielen ...

du hast natürlich recht, wenn man es nicht unbedingt braucht, sollte alles, was Overhead verursacht raus   :Razz: 

----------

